# Fermentis Saison Yeast: BE-134



## RobB (14/4/17)

It looks like Fermentis is joining the saison party and will soon be releasing a rival to Danstar's Belle Saison and MJ's French Saison. BE-134 has been added to Fermentis' product range (not to be confused with the already released BE-256).

Any retailers out there know when this will hit the shelves?


----------



## technobabble66 (15/4/17)

Thanks for notifying us, MC. I didn't realize this had been launched. 
90% attenuation sounds similar to belle Saison. Curious to see what others' experience of it is like.


----------

